# 3 week old Golden Comets



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm starting to get concerned about our 12 chicks. They are growing very fast and almost daily we notice a change in them. Yesterday I noticed one of the chicks looked like it was wet or oily looking and the down was getting thin. Today some of the others are starting to look the same way. Not ever having had chicks before I'm concerned! I hope this is part of the transformation they go through. The ugly duckling stage maybe?
As soon as I can get my wife to hold one for a picture I'll post it.
Thanks!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They are probably just feathering out.They can look a little odd during this time.As long as they are eating,drinking and active I wouldn't worry.Welcome to the wonderful world of chickens!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Chicks will lose their fluff, and feathers will start to grow. It's a terrible time for them, the molting fluff irritates them and you'll notice them scratching, this is normal. They'll look ugly for awhile until they're feathered out.
The wet looking chick probably got wet from the waterer somehow. 
CQ is correct. As long as they're eating, drinking and running around, everything is fine.
BTW: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Could just be shiny feathers coming in. I'll wait for a picture.


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

Today turned out to be a busy one and I never got the photo of the chick. I;ve noticed that some of the others are starting to look ugly too! I mentioned it to one of the guys at work that has chickens. He said the same thing you all said. If they are running, trying to fly, eating and drinking they're fine. I feel like a clueless first time parent. I guess that's why I'm here
Thank you!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

This is my 16th year of raising chickens and I still have questions.I still worry over things and I learn new stuff all the time.Like I said earlier-welcome to the wonderful world of chickens!!!I know it's a little intimidating at first but as they grow,so will you and soon you will be more confidant.We all fuss over our chicks,you are not alone....


----------



## Recoveryman (Mar 28, 2017)

Doing is learning! I feel smarter today than I did 2 weeks ago for sure. I posted a photo of my coop still in progress. I'm building it like a fortress! The old man next door told us to install a cattle fence around it for bear strikes. One wire at chest height and the other at 1 foot. In Western North Carolina if it walks in the woods it likes chicken!!!
A cattle fence??? Learning every day...


----------

